# Raleigh Chopper serial numbers



## Springer Tom

Does anybody know how to decode a Raleigh Chopper serial number? The number is 0619794. Thanks, Tom


----------



## JAKE B

Hi Tom

That bike is a late 1969 Chopper, if Raleigh Choppers are your thing check out raleigh-chopper.com

Jake


----------



## Mr.Danny

Hello Jake can i ask you i got old Raleigh bicycle on work of restoration on a body near of the seat got serial number DW75501 can you identify what year of tñmy raleigh bicycle


----------

